# Tail feathers look dirty on the edges



## BijouandAllie (May 30, 2016)

Hey guys, quick question. I have a female Lutino budgie whom I have had for almost two weeks, and I noticed about 4 days ago her tail feathers look 'dirty'. they were light before but the very edges of them almost look like she tracked herself through some dust. Does anyone know if this is some sort of illness? She is only eating a seed mix and millet right now- I haven't gotten her to eat any veggies or fruit yet. Also, I'm not sure if she is drinking that much water. So....is this just a dirty tail feather or could she be ill?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It doesn't sound like anything to worry about.
Is she eating, drinking and pooping normally?

Do you have newspaper on top of the bottom grate in the cage?
The newsprint can make the edges of the tail feathers look darker just like it does on your hands when you handle it.

I'm moving your thread over to Budgie Health.*


----------



## BijouandAllie (May 30, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Ahhh yes!! there IS newspaper, I wondered if that could be it Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome and I'll close the thread for you. *


----------

